# Seniors, Caption This #20



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's to your health


----------



## Sid (Feb 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> View attachment 14104




    She is well pickled for her age.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)

...yep...colonoscopy in the morning!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2015)

"Workout, schmerkout - just gimme' my gimlet!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2015)

Doctor told me to stay hydrated during my workouts!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 8, 2015)

And they never even asked for my ID!!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2015)

Just replenishing my electrolytes - cheers!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

They said to fuel my body, so I brought lots! or..
..olives are good for building muscle, the martini, I just throw that in for balance


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 8, 2015)

I asked my trainer which machine I should use to attract the hunk across the room....he said, "You might try the ATM in the lobby."


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

LOL, that's a winner Jackie, LOL!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks, Denise, actually I cheated I lifted it from a similar joke.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

That's ok, you remembered the joke!!  I'm always so pleased when I remember something, LOL!!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 9, 2015)

Veni, vidi, bibi!


----------

